# lines on ovulation test



## Ivarson (Aug 28, 2002)

So, if you get two lines on an ovulation test kit and one is lighter than the other (but not by much) does that mean you haven't yet ovulated or could it mean you already did and the line pertains to the next cycle coming up? I got two lines this morning, the positive line lighter than the line that is always there, but not by much.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, I know that this baby was concieved on a day when the positive line was lighter than the control line on my opk. (I also had lots of EWCM) I know conception occurred on that day because we hadn't BD'd for about a week before that, and didn't again for another week or so. It is a girl (by the ultrsound), and I tend to think the light line means that my LH levels were increasing towards the surge and ovulation hadn't occurred yet, probably occurred about 2 days later. Plus, by my 20 week ultrasound, it dated the baby at about 4 days smaller than what my weeks would be by LMP, so another reason to make me think the light line meant I hadn't quite ovulated yet and was about to.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Basically you caught the beginning of your LH surge - likely if you took one tonight it would be darker than the control line.

So get busy!!! :LOL


----------



## Ivarson (Aug 28, 2002)

Could it be that my period is close too? Or would you not get two lines at all if you're that late in the cycle? We are getting busy!


----------

